# Huge Peahen Egg!



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Probably a double yolker:


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That's big!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I feel for the bird who laid it!


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Not gonna set that one, but I did set 24 others, and will set the remaining 88. Many of the 88 are quite old, so I doubt any are viable.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> That's big!


It will make a fine meal!


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> I feel for the bird who laid it!


Same here! It's the largest pea egg I have ever seen.  Last year I think I had one that was 130 grams, and I thought that was big! Most pea eggs this year are in the 110 gram range.


----------

